# Can I use listerine antiseptic mouthwash?



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello

I'm 18 wks pg with twins and one of my wisdom
Teeth is infected. Normally when thus happens I gargle with antiseptic mouthwash to clear it up rather than taking antibiotics. 

Can I still use this mouthwash? I really don't want to take antibiotics when I'm pregnant

Thanks

Julia


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jules

I don't see any reason why not. You are not ingesting it. 

I will forward your query to the pharmacists thread to be sure. 

Kaz xxx


Mazv/Holly could you Please confirm?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What is in the mouthwash you are using - is it just an alcohol based product or has it got an active ingredient like chlorhexidine?


----------

